# Kochi 270 KU



## ashy2classy (Jan 21, 2020)

Yo who snatched up that Kochi?????? I want one!!!


----------



## Elliot (Jan 21, 2020)

ashy2classy said:


> Yo who snatched up that Kochi?????? I want one!!!



looovvvveeeeee yoouuuuuuuuu


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 21, 2020)

Elliot said:


> looovvvveeeeee yoouuuuuuuuu


You lucky SOB!


----------



## TSF415 (Jan 21, 2020)

I haven’t read up much about these but everyone seems to be damn excited about them. What are these all about?


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 21, 2020)

I want one too


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2020)

there were a few... they just go fast now... more on order and about to order even more next week (or later this week depending on how jury duty goes)


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 21, 2020)

JBroida said:


> there were a few... they just go fast now... more on order and about to order even more next week (or later this week depending on how jury duty goes)


Thanks for the update, Jon. I checked 10 minutes after receiving the email and they were gone. Obviously peeps have been waiting for them.


----------



## lumo (Jan 21, 2020)

JBroida said:


> there were a few... they just go fast now... more on order and about to order even more next week (or later this week depending on how jury duty goes)


That 270 Ginrei though...I was gonna stop by the other day to ask about some stones but I'm too tempted by that Shihan


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2020)

lumo said:


> That 270 Ginrei though...I was gonna stop by the other day to ask about some stones but I'm too tempted that Shihan



Lol... we can just hide those while we play with stones


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Jan 25, 2020)

Working 12-14 hour days sucks when it comes to snagging these man lol. I was too late for the 240 and the 270.


----------

